
Your Brain Lies to You - lurkage
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/27/opinion/27aamodt.html
======
pavelludiq
18% of americans think the sun revolves around the earth? FSM save us

~~~
Goronmon
I've always wondered how much of that is due to poor reading comprehension and
bad problem solving skills. In other words, simply that people know the answer
but can't match up that knowledge with the question being asked.

~~~
Retric
Don't forget people also lie.

~~~
hugh
I always assume that 12% of people deliberately give the wrong answer to
stupid questions from pollsters.

~~~
jauco
and don't forget that 32% of the statistics is made up on the spot.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
86.7% of which is usually inaccurate

------
dangoldin
If you were interested in this, there's a pretty good book that goes into more
detail and provides a lot of anecdotes:

[http://www.amazon.com/Mistakes-Were-Made-But-
Not/dp/01560339...](http://www.amazon.com/Mistakes-Were-Made-But-
Not/dp/0156033909/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214598679&sr=8-1)

------
llimllib
Where's yudkowsky... he'll be shocked to learn this news!

------
rokhayakebe
Did I not say this 3 days ago (on a less scientific note)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227331> ?

~~~
j2d2
I don't think people are paying _that_ much attention to you...

Try phrasing it like, "I said something similar 3 days ago. Perhaps you'll
find it relevant."

~~~
rokhayakebe
I said something similar 3 days ago. Perhaps you'll find it relevant
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227331> and 169 days ago. Perhaps you'll
find it relevant as well. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=96720>

------
redorb
Wonder how this inter-realates to the CIA's use of mis information and other
information based forms of control or influence. Good read.

